#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  UFIBER + ONU de outros fabricantes

## trevizoli

Pessoal mais uma ajuda, alguém com uso da GPON da Ubiquiti, com ONU de outro fabricante? Preciso de uma ONU que tenha 2 portas FXS e WIFI. Mas gostaria muito de usar o GPON da UBIQUITI.

Muito obrigado!

----------


## dalexandre

De principio a Ubnt ainda não criou compatibilidade com outras marcas de ONUs apenas é possivel o inverso ou seja as ONUs deles funcionam com alguns fabricantes de OLTs

----------


## Zeroberto

Aplicações com FXS (VoIP) e wifi não costumam haver compatibilidade entre OLT e ONU de fabricantes diferentes. A possibilidade de compatibilidade normalmente fica restrita a ONU Bridge, e ainda assim limitada àqueles fabricantes de OLTs que aceitam ONUs de terceiros.

----------


## patrickcastro

> Pessoal mais uma ajuda, alguém com uso da GPON da Ubiquiti, com ONU de outro fabricante? Preciso de uma ONU que tenha 2 portas FXS e WIFI. Mas gostaria muito de usar o GPON da UBIQUITI.
> 
> Muito obrigado!


Bom dia Trevizoli,

Por enquanto a Ufiber é compatível somente com ONUs da UBNT, agora as ONUs são compatível com Fiberhome, ZTE e Huawei.

----------


## raumaster

A Ubiquiti tinha que lançar uma ONU mais em conta, 75 dolares do Paraguai?? Mais caro que uma CPE via rádio! Não precisa daquelas firulas de LED indicador de banda... lança uma ONU simples, pela metade do preço, pra se tornar competitiva!

----------


## raumaster

Eu sugiro seriamente à Ubiquiti lançar uma ONU de menor custo ou jamais fará sucesso no Brasil. E já aproveito, se verem essa mensagem e considerarem a criação de uma nova ONU de baixo custo, tentem fazer uma na qual o conector fique protegido por uma "portinha" plástica com parafuso de preferência. Isso evita do cliente curioso querer ficar tirando o conector pra "ver" a luz, achando que vai ver alguma coisa, acabando por vezes estragando o conector, atenuando sinal... Se seguirem minha sugestão, farão sucesso pq o preço da OLT tá razoável. Alguém já usa a Ufiber?

Proteção pra fibra:

http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresarial/gpon/onu-110-g

----------


## YgorOliveira

Bom dia, recentemente ouvi boatos de que a onu da tp-link, especificamente a xt 6610, após mudar uma linha de comando, se torna compatível com a ufiber-olt, porem não tenho mais informações sobre isso, estou pesquisando mais, caso alguém no fórum saiba mais sobre... comente, por favor.

----------


## Zucchi

Essa ONU da Intelbras é o copy/paste da ONU da Furukawa.

----------


## macofontes

Eu consegui ascender a pon da xt6610 na olt ubiquiti mas na olt fica unautorized. Estou usando a versão 4.10 na olt alguém teria a versão 1.0.3

----------


## macofontes

Alguém aí p ajudar olt ufiber

----------

